# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Comment dsactiver la connexion a distance sur un pc ?

## snoopy69

Bonjour j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour dsactiver la connexion a distance sur mon pc ... ... En faite, je fais partie d'un rseau et il y a tout le temps quelqu'un qui se connecte sur mon pc et cela devient nervant alors j'aimerais pouvoir supprimer la connexion savez-vous comment faire ???

Merci de votre aide ...

a tout bientot ...

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

cette personne est surement l'administrateur du reseau.

----------


## snoopy69

ohhh non .. c'est mon collgue d'en face qui n'a rien trouv de mieux que de se  connecter toute les 30 secondes sur mon poste pour arrter ma session ...

... 

Pouvez-vous m'aider ??? merci

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

S'il n'utilise pas un logiciel special (dameware)

essaie ca
menu demarrer > bouton droit > proprit sur l'icone du poste de travail 
> onglet Utilisation  distance 
> tu decoches les deux cases  ::): 


s'il utilise dameware, je t'expliquerai comment le bloquer (SI tu es admin de ton poste bien sr).

----------


## snoopy69

C'est tout bon ... j'ai pu dcocher ... merci mille fois ...

Je peux enfin travailler normalement ...

A tout bientt les gens ...

 ::D:   ::D:

----------

